# What's The Deal Here?



## Niatross (Nov 26, 2012)

I don't like Desktop Environments (especially GNOME and KDE). I only like a few applications that come with the GNOME or KDE desktop environments. I like Window Managers and Xorg and that's it.

Here's the issue that really irritates me:

Everytime I run one of theses GNOME or KDE applications within a Window Manager, I receive either a warning or some type of BULLSH*T error that is somehow related to either GNOME or KDE. These GNOME and KDE applications that run are always blabbering some type of message to my terminal application (ex: xterm)  after I run the executable. These GNOME and KDE application never shut up and are always mouthy and are always trying to spew some type of message of why they are unhappy. These  GNOME and KDE programs always work when I run them, but why all the mouthiness.

I don't get any messages when I run non-GNOME or non-KDE applications. They just run and I don't get no mouthiness from them.

Here's an example of multiple BULLSH*T messages when I run "Calligra Words" from "xterm":


```
/usr/local/kde4/bin/calligrawords
Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
kbuildsycoca4 running...
kbuildsycoca4(8138) KBuildSycoca::checkTimestamps: checking file timestamps
kbuildsycoca4(8138) KBuildSycoca::checkTimestamps: timestamps check ok
kbuildsycoca4(8138) kdemain: Emitting notifyDatabaseChanged ()
(Soprano::Redland::BackendPlugin) creating model of type "hashes" with options "hash-type='memory',contexts='yes'" 
words(8128)/kdecore (KLibrary) kde4Factory: The library "/usr/local/kde4/lib/kde4/stateshape.so" does not offer a qt_plugin_instance function.
words(8128)/koffice (lib kopageapp) KoOdfLoadingContext::KoOdfLoadingContext: could not parse manifest document 
words(8128)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
words(8128)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
words(8128)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
words(8128)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
words(8128)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found 
words(8128)/kdecore (trader) KServiceTypeTrader::defaultOffers: KServiceTypeTrader: serviceType  "ThumbCreator"  not found
```

This is just a few messages. Other GNOME or KDE applications want to spew other types of nonsense to my terminal. 

I can run native FreeBSD X11 applications from the command prompt and I don't receive these BULLSH*T error messages. I'm not a programmer I'm not going to sit around troubleshooting application issues all day. I am a Network Infrastructure Engineer.

BTW: What in the h*ll is a "ThumbCreator"? I though GOD was the thumb creator. After all, he did make a man's hand right?

Here's another BULLSH*T error message for good measure:


```
** (gedit:8361): CRITICAL **: gedit_spell_checker_language_to_key: assertion 'lang != NULL' failed
```

I execute "gedit &" in "xterm" and save a file within the GNOME Editor and receive the BULLSH*T error message (above). GNOME Editor works fine. Just receive this BULLSH*T error message.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> I can run native FreeBSD X11 applications from the command prompt and I don't receive these BULLSH*T error messages.



If it bothers you that much create a link to run the program instead of running it from the command prompt, then you won't see those messages.



			
				Niatross said:
			
		

> BTW: What in the h*ll is a "ThumbCreator"? I though GOD was the thumb creator. After all, he did make a man's hand right?



I created a thumbnail, but I'm not claiming deity status because of it.


----------



## ORTO-DOX (Nov 26, 2012)

Try to start that app with output redirecting:
`$ app > /dev/null`


----------



## Niatross (Nov 26, 2012)

Of course I can create a link, but I just wanted to know why these GNOME and KDE apps are so "WARNING, ERROR or "File not found" proned when you run them from a CLI. Why do they jabber so much? I'm married. I already hear enough jabber.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Why do they jabber so much? I'm married. I already hear enough jabber.



Ahh, well I've been married and divorced 3 times so I don't let that kind of thing bother me much.


----------



## Niatross (Nov 26, 2012)

Are most FreeBSD users starting KDE or GNOME apps this way? Do they normally just use a redirect to null or setup the app up from a Window Manager menu and then close their eyes and run the app and don't care what messages these GNOME and KDE apps are spewing in the background?


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Nov 26, 2012)

Niatross said:
			
		

> Are most FreeBSD users starting KDE or GNOME apps this way? Do they normally just use a redirect to null or setup the app up from a Window Manager menu and then close their eyes and run the app and don't care what messages these GNOME and KDE apps are spewing in the background?



I use fluxbox and run things like k3b from the menu.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 26, 2012)

ORTO-DOX said:
			
		

> Try to start that app with output redirecting:
> `$ app > /dev/null`



=) This!



			
				Niatross said:
			
		

> Are most FreeBSD users starting KDE or GNOME apps this way? Do they normally just use a redirect to null or setup the app up from a Window Manager menu and then close their eyes and run the app and don't care what messages these GNOME and KDE apps are spewing in the background?



Some of the desktop applications don't follow the silent unless asked UNIX way. You can see if there is a silent option and alias it or use /dev/null if it bothers you so much. Probably want to add an ampersand to fork it out as well in your alias.



			
				Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> I use fluxbox and run things like k3b from the menu.



This is probably how most people work with it. It's been awhile since I actually typed `% firefox '[url]http://freebsd.org[/url]' > /dev/null&`


----------



## Niatross (Nov 26, 2012)

I took some time to resolve the following error:


```
** (gedit:8361): CRITICAL **: gedit_spell_checker_language_to_key: assertion 'lang != NULL' failed
```

Apparenly, the gedit package (ex: pkg_add -r gedit) on the FreeBSD FTP mirrors does not include the Aspell dictionaries for the GNOME Editor spell checker. 

Resolution:
Install the Aspell dictionary of your choice. For example: the following command would install the "English" Aspell dictionary:


```
pkg_add -r en-aspell
```


----------



## kpa (Nov 27, 2012)

That's crazy if you ask me. Release-branch code should not fail with an assertion like that in an error situation, it should give a reasonable and understandable error message and exit gracefully.


To elaborate, an assert(3) should be a no-op in code that is not compiled with debug turned on. It's just horribly bad practice to use assertions to inform the user about error conditions.


----------

